# Question...?



## 1999cobra (Jun 2, 2006)

What does anyone know about this model CZ75 SP-01 Tactical ?

The key to this question is "TACTICAL" there appears to be two different models of the CZ75 SP-01 one plain Jane and one tacitcal...

The difference being - as far as I can see, the tactical has a decocker the plain Jane has your regular vanilla safety...

Anyone know the absolute particulars - The tactical version looks simply AWESOME 19 round capacity ...THX


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

*Sp 01*

I have an SP 01. The version I have is the regular, the kind with a safety.

Both have the 19 round capacity mags but you may be shocked to learn those same mags will fit and function just fine in your 75B! The mags go for a major premium. I felt I had it good paying nearly 40 each for them since they run over that most places.

Puts the real "wonder" into this Wonder 9. Anyone down range will sure wonder if you are EVER going to run out of ammo!

The frame is forged, rather than cast on the 75B. This is the trick they learned from making the P01, the latest compact variation of the 75 family. The full length dust cover gives you a rail for attaching things, such as the bayonet mount!

If that seems a little too gunstore ninja then maybe just a rail-mount flashlight, laser or combo would do you.

I just picked mine up from the gunsmith who had been doing an action job on it to smooth out the trigger.

How would I make it better? Make it in .40 S&W.


----------

